# Betta with ripped fins



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

So i recently acquired a HM with lovely colours. He is happy and active. This morning i gave him a routine small feeding of freeze dried blood worms. Everything seemed ok. i came home and his fins were all ripped up, and he had a red spot on him. What in earth could have happened???

Here are quick notes:

- 2.5g planted
- Mini hob with slow flow (he is not being pushed by the current at all, itnis on the lowest setting 
- Heated
- Betta is accomplanied by 3 cherry shrimp
- Water tests return normal. 
- He cannot raise the fin on the top of his body, as though he broke it
- He is not lethargic at all. He is actively swimming about and ready to eat
- There is a red spot near the base of his tail, you can see it in the pictures.

What could have happened in such a short time??? Could he have wedged himself against something and torn himself up? Thats the only thing i can think of in such a short time

Included are some pictures before and after. Any and all help is appreciated.

















2 days ago:


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Water parameters?

Is it possible that O2 is an issue?

He looks like he has also lost colour.

-- Pat


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response, Pat! My parameres are as follows:

Ph is around 7
0 ammonia
0 nitrites
10 nitrates
200tds


Yeah he does look a little faded 

How come you think O2 is an issue?


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

woopderson said:


> Thanks for the quick response, Pat! My parameres are as follows:
> 
> Ph is around 7
> 0 ammonia
> ...


Parameters look good.

I'm not saying O2 is, I was wondering if it was.

I think I'd do a water change, add an air stone, and begin salt treatment.

-- Pat


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Will do, thanks!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

[QUOTE I think I'd do a water change, add an air stone, and begin salt treatment.

-- Pat[/QUOTE]

I agree with Pat's suggested course of action


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Water change pending, but rock has been removed to prevent in scraping anything further. I added a hut so he can hide in the plants or the hut. Air stone is running. I dosed salt as well. Let's cross our fingers for poor Gumpy.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Set up looking good !

Fingers crossed ...


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Bullet said:


> Set up looking good !
> 
> Fingers crossed ...


Ditto.

-- Pat


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

A newly introduced betta often experience fin rot. The first sign is unhealthy (split or frayed tails). Be on a lookout for these signs. Make sure the temperature is set higher and if the tail appears to get even worse, your options are: salt bath or use fungacide products.

Hopefully it's not fin rot and it won't get to these extremes.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I had the betta for about a week, so that makes sense then. Its just odd that it hit that hard so quickly. His fins are so rough 

There is an IAL in there along with the salt dose.


kevinli1021 said:


> A newly introduced betta often experience fin rot. The first sign is unhealthy (split or frayed tails). Be on a lookout for these signs. Make sure the temperature is set higher and if the tail appears to get even worse, your options are: salt bath or use fungacide products.
> 
> Hopefully it's not fin rot and it won't get to these extremes.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

kevinli1021 said:


> A newly introduced betta often experience fin rot. The first sign is unhealthy (split or frayed tails). Be on a lookout for these signs. Make sure the temperature is set higher and if the tail appears to get even worse, your options are: salt bath or use fungacide products.
> 
> Hopefully it's not fin rot and it won't get to these extremes.


Hi Kevin,

What can be done to avoid fin rot in newly introduced Betta?

Why does this occur in the first place?

I'm going to set up a Betta tank in May and would live to know what to watch for.

-- Pat


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Stress, sharp objects in tanks even sharp plant edges. Bettas fins are paper thin and tear very easily. IAL in their tank, alder cone and a little Stresscoat for conditioner and pinch of Salt.

If you suspect fin rot, and torn fins will contribute to fin rot, then only course
of action is to salt bath every day, changing water completely. After about
10 days the fins should start to heal again, with new growth usually showing
as white at first.

Also if you have a heater in the tank, up the temp to 79 or 80F for a few days
to stave off the infection. 

Hopefully we can fix this boy, he's young so that's a plus...most Bettas from
petstores are already 1 year old and may not recover from advanced fin rot
which they often get from dirty cups of water


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

His dorsal fin is all but gone 

I have been using the cup and salt method but this does not seem to be even stopping the rot. Is my next step to get some meds? (Melafix)


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear this 
If you need QT equipment please let me know - I have some odds and ends and a 2.5 tank 
IMO I would start medicating asap - don't hesitate


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Bullet said:


> Sorry to hear this
> If you need QT equipment please let me know - I have some odds and ends and a 2.5 tank
> IMO I would start medicating asap - don't hesitate


I appreciate it! I should be ok now, i have him separated in his how bowl where i can dose/change water. I will grab skme meds as soon as possible. Thanks for you quick reply!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Apparently Big Al's Mississauga is open today 
(Please check) 
They have the meds you need


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Melafix, Kanamycin or Tetracycline....yes he's going to need meds to stop
this advancing anymore. You can also try getting some of the anti-biotic food
too. I think its made by Jungle products....sometimes Dragon Aquarium stocks these.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Hopefully I can get my hands on some today. I called Big Als, but no answer.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I have an anti fungal med called PIMAFIX on hand 
Not sure if this would help but all yours no charge if BA's isn't open


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Bullet said:


> I have an anti fungal med called PIMAFIX on hand
> Not sure if this would help but all yours no charge if BA's isn't open


Very kind of you! Aquatic Kingdom is open, so I am gonna head over there.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Ba was cloaed, but got some Melafix from Dragon!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad you found someplace open. Try the Melafix.

I just found my Red OHM show winner with a split fin today, so I am going
to have to salt bath him too. Fins are paperthin and there wasn't anything
in the tank except some floating plants.

Maybe best to keep the tanks bare.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I will keep this thread updated. I keep loads of shrimp with no problem but try one fish and boom catastrophe...lol

I feel so bad for him.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey any update ? Hope that things are improving


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

We are approaching the 48 hour mark on which Gumpy has been receiving doses of Melafix. He is a bit lethargic (understanbly so), and does not have much interest in eating. That being said, I have not seen any further disappearance of his tail fin.

His dorsal fin is all but gone, and I doubt it will wver be the same.


Bullet said:


> Hey any update ? Hope that things are improving


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the update and sorry to bug ya 
Just interested in the little guy 

Keep the faith brother


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

No bother at all! 


Bullet said:


> Thanks for the update and sorry to bug ya
> Just interested in the little guy
> 
> Keep the faith brother


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

At this point in time, it is basically only trying to keep him alive. If he can survive over the next few days, his fins will regrow, albeit slowly. Fin rot is
terrible in a Betta, once its got a hold, it is very hard to stop...not impossible
but very hard.

I had my HM lose most of his fins due to a fight with a female during mating
(yes she kicked the s......t out of him, tore his fins to shreds during the night)there wasn't much left, just strings all the way up to the body.

I salt bathed him, dosed him with meds, fed him anti-biotic food, did daily water changes, and gradually he recovered. Interesting thing was his fins
didn't grow back rounded like normal but grew very long and full almost like
a veiltail but bigger. He lived to 4 years old, so there is hope! 

Don't give up...he is a beauty, and deserves to show his stuff again....patience
and perseverance is the key, we are all routing for Mr Yellow


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Tentatively I think the meds are helping. There is no more redness where the fins were rotting. Here's hoping we see some recovery soon!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

John try getting some of the Betta Revive (its basically methyelene blue with some other ingredients) Ive been using that along with the salt every day water changes and my Betta is looking a lot better. It will stain anything blue unfortunately so use something you arent' fussy about getting stained, be careful on carpets too.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know about that stuff, I will try that next if we do not see any growth after the treatment period. Upon inspection this morning I don't see further rot. There was a red spot at the base of his tail initially that is just about gone. The process is going to be slow, but we will get him back to health. There are 4 more days left in the Melafix dosing period, so still some time.

When do you suppose it will be ok for me to move him back to his redesigned home? (EX. after a certain amount of regrowth is shown?)

If I do get some, where can I grab some Betta Revive?

Thanks again!



bettaforu said:


> John try getting some of the Betta Revive (its basically methyelene blue with some other ingredients) Ive been using that along with the salt every day water changes and my Betta is looking a lot better. It will stain anything blue unfortunately so use something you arent' fussy about getting stained, be careful on carpets too.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I dare say that i see a very fine webbing appearing on the edge of his fins. There is no redness, and no more irritation. His fins look terrible as mentioned before just from the amount lost. But this webbing has appeaered. Could this be the healing that i have hoped for? We shall see! Will lost a another update. Here he is today. His fins have not degraded from this since treating with melafix.

Poor guy. He certainly is a trooper! As you can see, his dorsal fin is all but gone. his tail is shredded, but the other fins are untouched. He seems much less lethargic, but isn't intested in eating yet. I think he is on the mend now. Healing progress pictures will come!

A big thanks to all who participated in this thread, and helped me save him.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks like you've turned the corner !
Great work !


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

He gave me quite the look when I took the lid off the container today. It was either "oh look, its you" or "im happy to see you, have a fin flare and a swim-around"...lol

Here is a closer shot. You can just barely make out the white regrowth (or at least what seems to be).


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

betta revive you might get either in BA or Dragon aquarium, its a tiny little blue bottle shaped like a fish. One drop each water change.

If the ends of the fins look whitish then that's probably the new growth starting. It will definitely be a while, but even the dorsal will regrow.

As I mentioned before, Bettas fins are paper thin and they like to squeeze into/through things (very curious fish) and that means scraping the fins or ripping them. They can even tear them from flaring too much (mine just did)


Myself I like to keep them in a bare tank, easier to clean poop and uneaten food and nothing for them to get caught on, but its a personal thing. I know others like to have them in planted tanks, but Ive seen what even plants (real ones) can do to fins and that's why I don't have them in these type of tanks.

I lost a beautiful Betta last year because it got trapped in some java moss and couldn't break free and suffocated because it couldn't get to the surface to breathe. I had them get fins sucked into small filters too and die, so now I keep my Bettas in simple bare tanks with katappa leaves and airstone only, which gets changed out every 3rd day.

It would be such a shame to win this battle only to return him to the tank and have it happen again. I would use the tank for shrimps or something else and get him a nice glass bowl.

Ive kept a 100 + Bettas over the years and lost many to things you wouldn't even think could happen, so now I keep it simple. Just my opinion.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Very good, thank you!

Once he heals up I plan to put him back in the tank, but am making sure that any sharp objects/ places he can wedge himself have been eliminated. I have also provided a rounded hut for him to hide in. I suspect that the light I had on the aquarium made him upset, and he was trying to hide from it but couldn't find cover he was satisfied with. He then ripped his fins while trying to find a cubby hide in (most likely against the rock that was in there).

If after he heals the issue appears again, I will most definitely move him to a bare tank instead.



bettaforu said:


> betta revive you might get either in BA or Dragon aquarium, its a tiny little blue bottle shaped like a fish. One drop each water change.
> 
> If the ends of the fins look whitish then that's probably the new growth starting. It will definitely be a while, but even the dorsal will regrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Welp, scratch that. Fins are still rotting despite our efforts so far. Should i increase the amount of melafix i am dosing? The rot has definitely slowed down, but just appaered on another fin.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just keep on doing what your doing...its a battle now. We are all routing for him, fingers crossed. Just keep up the salt bath and meds as it will either help or not. Not doing anything is worse than fighting! Im am heartbroken about this and wish and pray that we can overcome this....don't give up!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I haven't been much help in the meds dept., due to my lack of experience in that area but I'm supporting you in spirit and wishing for the best results. 
I agree that you should keep going !


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Alrighty, thanks all! I will keep at it. Would be such a shame to lose him like this.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

For those of you who are routing for this boy, here's the original picture
of him. Bettas are the peacocks of the fish world that's for sure, and why
we love them. Hope you don't mind John.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't mind at all! It am truely disheartened by this first experience with bettas. If he makes it, i will be ecstatic, but if he doesn't i am unsure if i would try again


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I can understand how you feel....Ive been there soooo many times I have
lost count of how many Bettas have gone. I don't blame you for not wanting
to do this again, but for every one you lose, you often get a few that live to
5 years old (virtually unheard of in the Betta world as most don't live past 2 years)

Its a personal thing! Its not over yet....fish can be very deceptive, the ones
you think are headed for the toilet, can defy the odds and bounce back.

I have a good feeling about Mr Big Yellow....Im routing for him.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Sad to say that he died today.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

woopderson said:


> Sad to say that he died today.


I am very sorry for your loss : ( 
I'm sure that you did everything that you could 
RIP Gumby


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Words cannot express how I feel right now! 

Sooo terribly sorry.
RIP big yellow.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your help, I really appreciate it. His tank will remain running and there are cherry shrimp and some nerites living there. 

I may look into another betta in time.


----------

